
Ask HN: Is Linux the most important open-source project? - thinkloop
Of course it depends on how you define important, that&#x27;s part of the question.
======
georgewsinger
Interesting take on Linux from Alan Kay:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rmsIZUuBoQs](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rmsIZUuBoQs)

------
dClauzel
No, GNU is.

